# The Official Direct Wish List for 2006.



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Please say what you would hope for from Direct TV during the upcoming year. What changes, additions or just general comments you would like to see happen in what looks to be a exciting year.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The addition of Nick GAS, BET on Jazz, and the MTV and VH1 Digital Nets. Some more XM stations like The Torch, Unsigned, and Fungus.

And (Wishful thinking) the addition of Superstations, it's one of the major things that cause many people in smaller markets without WB and/or UPN affiliates to chose E* over D*, heck, I would have chosen E* if it wasn't for the fact that they didn't carry YES.

And more wishful thinking, that the FTC and FCC forces Comcast to make CSN Philly available to both D* and E* if they want the aquisition of Adelphia approved.


----------



## Milk_tec (Dec 5, 2005)

Just two.

1) Dont charge me another hundee on-top on the $260 to get sunday ticket HD

2) MTVHD....I need to watch the honeys shaking their monkeys in 1080i...


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

StarzHD, TNT-HD, and (when available) National Geographic HD and the HGTV/Food/DIY HD channel.

A bigger wish is for networks to develop more HD programming. It would be wonderful to see nearly all sporting events in HD by 2007.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

- Add Comcast Sportsnet Chicago HD channel to the Chicago DMA LIL package and WGN-DT. Since D* prides itself in being the sports leader these channels need to get added ASAP.

- Add Cinemax-HD since they've been showing some movies before HBO gets them

- Fox-HD channel that's due in 2006

- Bring back the 30 second slip on the R15 and the HR20-250

- Don't release hardware that has a bunch of software bugs in it. That's the major reason that I left E*.


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

1) Better informed CS reps on products/upgrades available.
2) One stop problem resolution. Less transferring dept to dept (see #1).
3) Superstations in HD.
4) Show all Sunday Ticket games in HD included in the base package price.


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

RAD said:


> - Add Comcast Sportsnet Chicago HD channel to the Chicago DMA LIL package and WGN-DT. Since D* prides itself in being the sports leader these channels need to get added ASAP.
> 
> - Add Cinemax-HD since they've been showing some movies before HBO gets them
> 
> ...


On the R10 you can change the skip to end into a 30 sec skip as follows:

During playback of a recording press the "select" "play" "select" "3" "0" "select" sequence of buttons and it will change the skip to end into a 30 second skip function. I assume it will work on the R15 as well.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (Apr 28, 2005)

MORE HD .... instead of adding all these International channels


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

durl said:


> ...and (when available) National Geographic HD


It's most likely a given that we'll get National Geographic HD since it's distributed by Fox.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

redskin9 said:


> On the R10 you can change the skip to end into a 30 sec skip as follows:
> 
> During playback of a recording press the "select" "play" "select" "3" "0" "select" sequence of buttons and it will change the skip to end into a 30 second skip function. I assume it will work on the R15 as well.


Yep, know that, use it on my SD-DVR40 and HR10-250, that's why I specified the R15 and HR20-250 (the new MPEG4 DVR). The R15 isn't based on Tivo software and that 'hack' isn't valid.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I wish that DirecTV would give their technical support people more training. I know, because of what they pay those people, we can't expect engineers but we should be able to get ahold of people that have a solid understanding of satellite TV (which, many support people apparently don't based on some of my recent contacts with them).


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

NO MORE NEW CHANNELS...until you fix the PQ issues with channels we already have. Please everyone this should be number one...


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

RAD said:


> - Add Comcast Sportsnet Chicago HD channel to the Chicago DMA LIL package and WGN-DT. Since D* prides itself in being the sports leader these channels need to get added ASAP.


This one really may not be up to D*. Comcast uses a legal loophole in some instances to keep other providers from carrying some of it's channels.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

durl said:


> This one really may not be up to D*. Comcast uses a legal loophole in some instances to keep other providers from carrying some of it's channels.


Don't think so in this case since D* and E* both carry the SD version of the channel. Also, while the channel is called Comcast it's not owned by Comcast, like in Philly, but by the owners of the Cubs, Sox, Bulls, Blackhawks.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Just provide the HD programming they have promised for years. (start with TNT HD).


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Make it so you get ALL the XM channels without having to subscribe to plus.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

durl said:


> This one really may not be up to D*. Comcast uses a legal loophole in some instances to keep other providers from carrying some of it's channels.


Which is why the FCC should prevent a cable provider from also being a broadcaster.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Milk_tec said:


> 1) Dont charge me another hundee on-top on the $260 to get sunday ticket HD
> I 2nd that one. I don't need Superfan, just HD.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'd also like to have the ability to search/schedule/record shows on XM just as any other show. Most notably "Stand up-Sit down" on XM 150.

Even go so far a creating a wish list for XM150 with the artist you want to record.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> NO MORE NEW CHANNELS...until you fix the PQ issues with channels we already have. Please everyone this should be number one...


then more HD.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

More Bandwidth and higher Bitrate for all HD...


----------



## Gm2 (Apr 10, 2005)

KyL416 said:


> The addition of Nick GAS, BET on Jazz, and the MTV and VH1 Digital Nets. Some more XM stations like The Torch, Unsigned, and Fungus.
> 
> And (Wishful thinking) the addition of Superstations, it's one of the major things that cause many people in smaller markets without WB and/or UPN affiliates to chose E* over D*, heck, I would have chosen E* if it wasn't for the fact that they didn't carry YES.
> 
> And more wishful thinking, that the FTC and FCC forces Comcast to make CSN Philly available to both D* and E* if they want the aquisition of Adelphia approved.


Yeah and all of the premium movie channels and not just some of them


----------



## oldmanraver (Nov 15, 2005)

1. No price increases.
2. Comcast Sportsnet Philly...I miss the Phillies and Flyers.
3. Fungus XM Radio channel.


----------



## Captain TV (Nov 29, 2005)

More HD content. The option of choosing additional local market to receive the networks. No XM or a seperate tier for pictureless channels. I have a television not a radio subscription.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

addition of the superstations would be good. id also like to see more premium movie channels. the cinemax selection is really bad when you consider there are so many max's not offered. 

i would like for D* to offer the encore theme channels & TMCW in their TC+ lineup without subscribing to starz/showtime, like E* does in their version of TC+.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

-HBO Comedy
-Sunday Ticket & SuperFan in HD all one price for subscribers
-More HD programming


----------



## hayesgb (Dec 17, 2005)

Superstations. I have seriously considered switching to DirecTV, but the inability to get the WB is a roadblock.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

hayesgb said:


> Superstations. I have seriously considered switching to DirecTV, but the inability to get the WB is a roadblock.


What Superstations are folks referring to? I always thought they were TBS and WGN which are carried. Which ones are missing?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

WSKB UPN 38 Boston
WWOR UPN 9 NYC
WPIX WB 11 NYC
KTLA WB 5 LA
KWGN WB 2 Denver

TBS and WGN are not technically superstations, they are national feeds of local channels, WTBS 17 from Atlanta and WGN 9 from Chicago. The programming between TBS and WTBS doesn’t differ much, other then local commercials and maybe a few early morning shows here and there. WGN and WGN 9 differ more greatly. WGN is the WB affiliate of Chicago and shows the WB Primetime and Kids WB shows, along with their morning news show, and I’m not sure how the baseball is anymore between the two feeds. Up until fall 1999 WGN National showed all of the WB programming. 

The five stations above are still broadcast by Dish (and maybe still some cable companies, but I doubt it) in their original form. What you could see on WB 11 in Arizona via Dish is exactly the same thing you’d see if you lived in the NYC area with an outdoor antenna or rabbit ears. Before Time Warner bought out my area, when my cable company was CVI, they carried both WWOR and WPIX. 

The demise of the Superstatoins on Dish has been predicted before I had Dish in ’98. 

There’s more a little more to the story, do a search on Superstations here and you’ll see more.


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

Significantly viewed!


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

What I want is comcast sportsnet philly and Significantly viewed. I noticed that tonights Flyers game D* is using the feed from Comcast Sportsnet philly.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

1. Significantly viewed (for my mother)
2. More HD (national and local)
3. R15 (and HR20-250) receivers stability
4. More International channels (Greek)
5. HD swap out program being free, or just pay for D&H.
6. Being able to program online to record shows on the D*+ receivers.
7. Showcases working on the D*+ receivers.
8. D*+ receivers save guide data on hard drive, like Tivo does.
9. H20 receiver get ACTIVE services.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

TNT HD
HGTV/Food Network HD
Sleuth (and eventually in HD)


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

durl said:


> StarzHD, TNT-HD, and (when available) National Geographic HD and the HGTV/Food/DIY HD channel.


The above plus:

Blackout rules for Sunday Ticket that take HD into account

Regional Fox Sports network feeds in HD (occasional?)

Some actual HD NBA game feeds for NBA subscribers rather than just channel guide listings

Free or cheap HD DVRs, like the cable companies have

Jeff


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

My requests are:

1. RSN's in HD
2. HD PQ not decreased
3. Stations such as TNT-HD, National Geographic Channel in HD and Starz-HD added
4. WB and UPN added to the channels being broastcast in mpeg4 locally
5. Directv's dvrs being made networkable (w/o hacks)
6. HD Dvr should have folders and increased speed


----------



## masterpjz9 (Dec 9, 2005)

muledoggie said:


> Free or cheap HD DVRs, like the cable companies have


It looks like you can get a R10 or R15 from ValueElectronics for $0 after rebate.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Wolffpack said:


> Even go so far a creating a wish list for XM150 with the artist you want to record.


According to the DPRA (Digital Performance Right in Sound Recordings Act of 1995), "stations" aren't supposed to "preannounce" the title and artist before they play a song much less provide a detailed airplay schedule.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I'd also like to have the ability to search/schedule/record shows on XM just as any other show. Most notably "Stand up-Sit down" on XM 150.


The R15 can record the music channels. Only the DirecTiVos can't, never understood why.


----------



## SouthernSky (Jul 15, 2003)

CCarncross said:


> NO MORE NEW CHANNELS...until you fix the PQ issues with channels we already have. Please everyone this should be number one...


I'd simply settle for local channels in basic SD in central Louisiana. The heck with HD in the major cities.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> MORE HD .... instead of adding all these International channels


As long as they place the international channels off to 95, they can add all they want as it doesn't effect your bandwidth.

What would be nice is if they pushed all the spanish channels off to 95 as well.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I hope they keep all of their core SD Total Choice, Total Choice Plus, and Total Choice Premiere channels on 101 to benefit those that can't get a signal on 119 due to living in a wooded area or having tree obstructions in an area where they can't personally cut them down.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

ccsn 

hbo comedy 


as soon as i get a house im coming back to directv


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

masterpjz9 said:


> It looks like you can get a R10 or R15 from ValueElectronics for $0 after rebate.


Neither of which are HD, which is what the poster was asking for.

My wishlist:

Multi-Room Viewing on the DVRs
An HD DVR that works with MPEG4
Comcast Sportsnet Chicago and WGN (the LiL channel) in HD
TNT-HD


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

WWE On Demand
Stern On Deman

At least some version of these two. I know Dtv isn't On Demand friendly because of the nature of satellite, but I would love to see either of these!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

RAD said:


> -
> 
> - Bring back the 30 second slip on the R15 and the HR20-250
> 
> - Don't release hardware that has a bunch of software bugs in it. That's the major reason that I left E*.


So does the R15 have a skip at all? It looks like the remote has a skip ahead button on it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

theratpatrol said:


> So does the R15 have a skip at all? It looks like the remote has a skip ahead button on it.


The skip button will take you to the end of the recording.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Araxen said:


> WWE On Demand
> Stern On Deman
> 
> At least some version of these two. I know Dtv isn't On Demand friendly because of the nature of satellite, but I would love to see either of these!


What is "On Demand" friendly....other than a DVR?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

RAD said:


> The skip button will take you to the end of the recording.


Well thats stupid, why would you want to go to the end of a program for?


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

- More HD Programmings (TNT, NESN, WGN, Starz, National Geographic...)
- Cheaper monthly fee for Setanta Sports
- More "REAL" multimedia functionality with their new boxes
- FREE replacement of HD DVRs with the new to come MPEG4 HD DVRs.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

muledoggie said:


> Blackout rules for Sunday Ticket that take HD into account


The Sunday Ticket blackouts are going away next year.


----------



## satguy595 (Jan 14, 2005)

Add the SUPERSTATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Araxen said:


> WWE On Demand
> Stern On Deman
> 
> At least some version of these two. I know Dtv isn't On Demand friendly because of the nature of satellite, but I would love to see either of these!


You're probably going to come up empty on both counts. If WWE On Demand doesn't get more than one affiliate, it will probably be stillborn.

I'll bet that any Howard Stern material is going to be VERY hard to find. I don't see any mention on howardstern.com of movies, television programs or PPV. Again, the DVR might be your friend but I wouldn't hold my breath. You shouldn't expect anyone to "on demand" programming that doesn't exist.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Howard Stern on demand does exist:
http://www.indemand.com/HSOD/index.jsp

Currently Bright House, Comcast, and Time Warner carry it. But iNDemand is the distributor, so I doubt D* will ever add it.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> Well thats stupid, why would you want to go to the end of a program for?


It also takes you to the beginning of the program instantly, which is great when you're recording a show and want to watch it from the beginning when it's still recording.


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

*Sky Sports News*, Channel. So we get more of a look of world sport other than US sports.


----------



## jgottlieb (Dec 23, 2005)

It'd be nice to see local channels from other cities. I'm in Atlanta and I see in the guide locals for New York, LA, etc. Seems to me there's just no reason not to be able to view them. Especially if I've missed a show, I can catch it on an LA station 3 hours later...


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

jgottlieb said:


> It'd be nice to see local channels from other cities. I'm in Atlanta and I see in the guide locals for New York, LA, etc. Seems to me there's just no reason not to be able to view them. Especially if I've missed a show, I can catch it on an LA station 3 hours later...


Don't blame DTV for this one. This is the Federal Govt at work with the SHVA.


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

•	Distant market UPN and WB Superstations.
•	Doesn't XM have a comedy channel?
•	Sky News UK (Don't even front. We know you own Sky News and the Fox networks)
•	Something along the order of the old NWI. They did a bad job IMHO but I did like ITN. Basically a channel that features newscasts from around the world in English; the UK, Hong Kong, Australia, Africa, Israel, The Caribbean, India, etc.
•	I know this would take an act of congress but over a million people in South Eastern Louisiana were displaced by Hurricane Katrina. These people are now all over America. It would be nice if D* would be able and willing to temporarily put the local New Orleans TV stations on a national feed so that the good people of the Big Easy can monitor the progress of their city’s rebuilding and the rest of us monitor how our $200,000,000.00 in federal taxes are being spent.


----------



## jgottlieb (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't know much abou this but from what I gather from News Junky's post, seems like there's legitamate reasons for getting this to happen. How does making sure satalite providers offer locals translate to the inability to get locals from other places?

This may be more appropriate for another thread, but as for this thread's topic, I want the channels. And DTV can try and lobby for _improved_ legislation.

Hey, it's a wishlist. Right?


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the support.

After posting the last bullet point I sent copies to the local New Orleans TV stations for what that's worth. Mayor Nagin is pulling out his hair trying to get people to come back to New Orleans. Last I heard only 60,000 people live there now. A population of people is of course vital to the city's survival. He'd love for the former residents to come back but I'm sure he'd welcome anyone willing to work to rebuild it at this point. They need to tell their story to the nation and keep former residents abreast.



> How does making sure satalite providers offer locals translate to the inability to get locals from other places?


Currently, under federal law only network affiliate local stations into their own local markets are permitted. In other words New Orleans local TV stations are only leagally permitted to be seen by households within the New Orleans metro area. Problem is the vast majority of New Orleans residents no longer reside there. A special exception would have to be made for the New Orleans stations to be viewed nationally for a temporary period. Another option would be to put the New Orleans stations on a timer so that the only time they can be seen is during local news and public affairs programming and blocked when the network programs are on. The industry "says" the reason they don't want local TV stations available nationally is because of the need to protect copyrights of network programming for each local affiliate. In any regard New Orleans is a special circumstance and needs national attention to survive as a city not just by displaced residents but the nation as a whole.


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

dbronstein said:


> The Sunday Ticket blackouts are going away next year.


Really? ...

Jeff


----------



## Digital Madman (May 23, 2005)

A must now I think, like many have said- THE SUPERSTATIONS !!!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If you have both a local UPN and WB, is there any need for E* superstations? Is there anything besides WB and UPN in the E* superstations pack?


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

> If you have both a local UPN and WB, is there any need for E* superstations? Is there anything besides WB and UPN in the E* superstations pack?


Yes. Local and regional sports that sometimes get broadcast on UPN and WB stations. Local news from distant markets. Shcedule convenience from multiple broadcast times. This is reminding me of the Capital One commercials. No, no, no.

BTW: I don't have a UPN station in my city. Even if I did I'd still want Superstations from outside of the market.

Hey, I just thought of an interesting question that I might start a thread on. If your city already has a cable TV service why do you need satellite TV? I can halfway understand for people living in remote areas there there cable TV is simply not available. People, we have committed a serious offence by adversely affecting the cable-TV business model.


----------



## jgottlieb (Dec 23, 2005)

News Junky said:


> Mayor Nagin is pulling out his hair trying to get people to come back to New Orleans.


Heh... Last time I saw him (and he was here in Atlanata last week), he was bald....

Still, if I'm not going to be able to see the local channels from other place.... why bother putting them on my Guide?


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

> Heh... Last time I saw him (and he was here in Atlanata last week), he was bald....


So he finally succeeded!


> Still, if I'm not going to be able to see the local channels from other place.... why bother putting them on my Guide?


That's not really the issue. Think of it in terms of the Internet. Okay, your hometown paper's newspaper already carries AP articles so you may only visit newspaper websites that originate from your own city. You and I both know that's terribly restrictive. Whether or not google lists the Chicago Tribune isn't the issue.


----------



## jgottlieb (Dec 23, 2005)

Ahh, but there *is* different programming in different locales. And since I'm on the east coast, a missed show (DVR, notwithstanding) can be caught 3 hours later on a west coast channel.


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

At least DISH offers distant market Superstations. I can't imagine why DirecTV does not except being suspect that they are possibly in league with the censorship lobby and they have a pack with each other to oppose all distant market feeds any way they can. Just a guess, however. I've seen a document online where they ASKED the US Senate to be more restrictive on legally allowing their customers get distant market network stations so is an educated guess, but a guess none the less.


----------



## bowis (Dec 12, 2005)

Alexandrepsf said:


> - More HD Programmings (TNT, NESN, WGN, Starz, National Geographic...)
> - Cheaper monthly fee for Setanta Sports
> - More "REAL" multimedia functionality with their new boxes
> - FREE replacement of HD DVRs with the new to come MPEG4 HD DVRs.


I couldn't agree more with the NESN comment. Now that Comcast has a dual-tuner DVR that can record HD, and they carry NESN HD for Sox games, it's getting harder and harder to justify sticking with D*. Almost everyone I know has an HD TV now, and with so many Red Sox fans out there, everyone in the Boston area is flocking to Comcast. I just sent ANOTHER email to D* about NESN, and would encourage others to do so. They supposedly forward all these request to the programming department, and base their decisions to a degree on customer feedback (we'll see if that's really true).


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

1. Programming, programming, programming.
2. Multi-room viewing. Just network the damn things already!
3. Native resolution passthrough.
4. The HMC for a reasonable price.
5. Since I have to buy the equipment/be under contract, ditch the stupid mirroring fee.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

TimeShifter said:


> 5. Since I have to buy the equipment/be under contract, ditch the stupid mirroring fee.


That's a good one. YES!!!!!


----------



## hfhlt004 (Nov 19, 2005)

Please: 

reverse padding
more bandwidth rather than new stations
educate CS and Tech support


----------



## InTheZone1103 (Jun 2, 2005)

I personally would LOVE to see some UK/British music channels.... i love music channels that play music videos alot and im very interested in their music even though alot of it is music we also have here. Maybe MTV UK... um... even some British/UK regular programming.... but if i can't have those (which i doubt i will get) just some really good new channels....lots of them lol


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

The ability to run one cable to each receiver instead of two.
PIP on their new HD DVR's.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> The ability to run one cable to each receiver instead of two.
> PIP on their new HD DVR's.


Due to the nature of Satellite technology, that's nearly impossible if you want a dual tuner DVR since different transponders have different polarities.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

KyL416 said:


> Due to the nature of Satellite technology, that's nearly impossible if you want a dual tuner DVR since different transponders have different polarities.


Actually, it's possible, using stacker/destacker technology, but it would drive equipment costs up to where they were in the beginning days of DBS.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

KyL416 said:


> Due to the nature of Satellite technology, that's nearly impossible if you want a dual tuner DVR since different transponders have different polarities.


Hasn't E* figured out how to do it with their Dish Pro hardware?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

RAD said:


> Hasn't E* figured out how to do it with their Dish Pro hardware?


Yes they have. So why can't D* do the same thing? Of course not sure if they can with this new dish and satellites.


----------



## mbrey (Jan 2, 2006)

redskin9 said:


> 1) Better informed CS reps on products/upgrades available.


Big second on this one! Now that I've found these (and the dbstalk) forums, I doubt I'll ever call them again. Before buying my R15 I spoke to SEVERAL CS Support Reps and got erroneous info (consistent, but wrong!). It wasn't until my last call where I forced a 2nd level rep to get me her supervisor that I got complete and correct data. The 2nd level rep was correct, but incomplete in her information. I got her supervisor because her info differed COMPLETELY from what 3 other level one reps said.

Mike


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Yes they have. So why can't D* do the same thing? Of course not sure if they can with this new dish and satellites.


They can't because the AT9 dish uses all 3Ghz of bandwidth you can pass on RG-6.


----------



## jazzyjez (Jan 2, 2006)

This is my first posting so here goes&#8230; (although I think I'm really dreaming that any of this would actually happen, still, it is a wish list).

I'd like a non-commercial channel pack. If there's one thing I really hate it's the ads - OK, I know I could Tivo them out, but sometimes, especially in the morning when I'm catching up on the news, I'd just like to see the programs, in real-time, without having to hear about the latest pill or diet craze. (I'm originally from the UK so grew up with comparatively ad-free TV; even after several years here I still can't get used to seeing someone showing their latest abs-whatever when I'm trying to eat breakfast.)

I pay for HBO and ShowTime to get movies without commercials, why not pay another 12 bucks to get an intelligent set of regular channels - say 5 to 10 channels that cover: news, sport (domestic and international), science, music (all styles), etc. Oh, no reality programming thanks - I already have enough choice of bad performances, bad scripts, and bad ideas!

So for news we could have a CNN-plus which could be a combo of their existing CNN, HNN and CNN-Int'l - in addition to dropping the ads we could then also drop all the "coming up next&#8230;" - these seem to accumulate more time than the actual thing when it does eventually come up. Just used CNN as an example here, could/should also be done by one/some of the majors - why not even team up to do this, what's wrong with say a joint ABC/Fox new program if they're not fighting for ad revenue? No different in principle to taking a multi-segment flight using more than one airline. Another thing, we don't need to have that ridiculous drum/guitar "music" in the background whenever the headlines or sports updates are being read - where did that stupid idea come from?

We could also have a decent science channel - I thing Discovery could actually do this if they weren't so concerned with getting the "wow" effect on every program - there are some people out there with an attention span of more than 10 seconds. We don't need to see asteroids annihilating the Earth on _every _program about space! Even NGC seems to be adopting this strategy of style (!) over substance - time to turn-around and get back to quality!

Generally my wish is for better quality programming, sure I want HD too, but what's the point in having garbage at 720 or 1080.

Finally, for now, replace the appalling BBC America with real-time feeds of BBC1/2/3 from the UK (I enjoyed those 70s/80s comedies back in the 70s and 80s, but I think they're past their sell-by date now! Don't even get me on to their interminable reality/makeover programs.).


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jazzyjez makes a great point. If HBO/Showtime and such can be offered for $12/mo, why couldn't a network, news or otherwise, be offered commercial free for the same or maybe even $20/mo?

Depending on the programming I'd buy into that. News and Science first then maybe general entertainment. Can you imagine what a commercial free news channel (one funded by the viewers) could do?


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

My wish list Directv is to add Super Stations so I can watch out of town local news, and please bring BBC World, SKY NEWS, SKY Sports , CBC and Playboy HD too!!


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

> My wish list Directv is to add Super Stations so I can watch out of town local news, and please bring BBC World, SKY NEWS, SKY Sports , CBC and Playboy HD too!!


I agree 80%; everything but playboy in HD. You and I are almost o the same page. 7 posts so I think you're new here. Check your private messeges and I'll fill you in with what I've been advocating without boring everybody else with my rantings even more than they've been putting up with.


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh well, why keep secrets.

I really like your post because I like you have wanted out of town local news too. The best local news however tends to be on ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC stations, currently banned except for local into local with rare exceptions. The issue legally is over each city's copyright on network programming, IE: Who Wants to marry a Complete Stranger, etc. My suggestion around that is to let out of town network stations that are within satellite range be seen with paid subscription but here's the catch: place the out of town stations on a timer so that they can only been seen WHEN local newscasts are on a not when network programs are on. PPV movies and the NFL Sunday Ticket already use that same technology. So, as many people letting the TV stations and satellite companies know there's a demand for something like that the better. Do us both a favor and write your satellite company, your TV stations and TV stations in other markets and let them know you’d like to see this offered.

Some here who like the restrictive status quo have argued there isn't a demand to justify the expense. Bogus argument IMHO since the only expense would be billing subscribers and the limited costs of expanding the same computer programming they already use for PPV movies to local TV stations that are already within range of each customer. Don't expect to be able to see every station in the country but New York and LA stations are already within ragnge nationally and the smaller cities that are in your region of the country. It’s a win-win for everybody.


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

Hello News Junky,

Great handle name!! Yes I agree on that issue just lift the blackout censorship on out of town local news at the right time spot window time frame i'e, 9, 10 and 11 PM, unless otherwise if there a KCAL-TV "L.A. station in Calf," type that they broadcast at 7 or 8 PM time slot.

We must move to SHRVIA thread,like we say in my ham radio language "let's QSY"


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

News Junky said:


> place the out of town stations on a timer so that they can only been seen WHEN local newscasts are on a not when network programs are on.


That would be a logistical nightmare. Plus, you have to take into account the ad revenue during the news broadcasts. What if a football games goes into overtime? I don't think they'd do that for the small percentage that would like (not need) to see out of area news.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

KyL416 said:


> Due to the nature of Satellite technology, that's nearly impossible if you want a dual tuner DVR since different transponders have different polarities.


Simple...two coax runs to the DVR. Problem solved.


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

> That would be a logistical nightmare. Plus, you have to take into account the ad revenue during the news broadcasts. What if a football games goes into overtime? I don't think they'd do that for the small percentage that would like (not need) to see out of area news.


Local into local down to the subscriber's zipcode is a bigger logistical nightmare IMHO but its being done without incident.

Football overtime is a good point but I've seen the last part of blacked out games on Sunday Ticket when the networks joined other games in progress in the 4th quarter & I don't think anybody complained. If however it is that big of a problem instead of a schedulled timer the blocking trigger can be sent from the network level with the signal as is closed captioning and other data invisably embedded in the video.

They might not want to do it but I doubt its because there's only "a small percentage" who what other market news. I can't accept that when you look at all the channels they already offer that everyone knows haldly anybody is watching. For crying out loud, MSNBC you would think is a pretty big operation with tons of viewers. Last I heard all MSNBC viewers nationwide from cable AND satellite were under 300,000. And MSNBC is one of the "popular" channels. Imagine one of the dozen or so Spanish, Oriental channels that only a few thousand people watch or one of the shopping channels or one of the many regional sports channels (that are available nationally). If they never offer other market local news you're not going to make me think its because low audience demand can't justify it.


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Get back in bed with TIVO.
Produce a high-definition, MPEG-4/Ka-band capable DVR which runs TIVO software.
Put it through some real QA practices before releasing it to the public.
Better training for your customer and technical support staff (both technical and customer skill training).


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd like DirecTV to offer me the ability to subscribe to WB and UPN (even just SD version would be fine). I know they can be available if I had locals, but my DMA is 156.

As for adding more HD now, I have said and will say again that DirecTV can get rid of enough duplicate PPV channels to at least put up two HD channels. Do we really need four PPV channels that are staggering the start times by 30 minutes?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I just want to see the National HD's like we have heard about since the original D* Press Release of 9/2004.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

loudo said:


> I just want to see the National HD's like we have heard about since the original D* Press Release of 9/2004.


You won't see more national HD's until D* gets up their new satellites, D* 10 and 11.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> You won't see more national HD's until D* gets up their new satellites, D* 10 and 11.


With E* announcement and the recent announcements in the cable industry, D* won't have any HD customers left by then, if they wait to add more. Of course the recent announcements of E* and cable could be long time coming, just like the D* customers, that have been waiting since 2004, for more HD content.

These providers need to realize that people that buy HD TVs and spend big bucks on home theater, want HD programing to view on their systems. The winner in the provider race will be the one that provides the most HD content. SD viewers are not as fussy as HD viewers in the quality of their content.

Seems like D* is only worried about HD locals and the majority of the D* HD customers are more concerned with HD nationals. I know some people are anxious to get the 4 hd locals, they now have no way of receiving, once they are converted to MPG4, but many of us could care less to get 4 channels we already get, we would rather see more nationals.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

That's right loudo. I already get my HD locals OTA. I want to see more national HD feeds.

You know, more channels like Universal HD. Showing programming like Knight Rider. I couldn't believe it when I saw it. Turn on one of the few HD feeds we get and there's Michael Knight and his trusty side kick KIT saving the world. Or in this case, saving some lame traveling stunt car show. That's programming I need in HD. :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> That's right loudo. I already get my HD locals OTA. I want to see more national HD feeds.
> 
> You know, more channels like Universal HD. Showing programming like Knight Rider. I couldn't believe it when I saw it. Turn on one of the few HD feeds we get and there's Michael Knight and his trusty side kick KIT saving the world. Or in this case, saving some lame traveling stunt car show. That's programming I need in HD. :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


Actually, I want to pay D* more money to compress the great OTA signal I am already receiving for free


----------

